# Filters



## Jam1e1 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi hope this is the right section, what's people's views of the filters shown?

I like paper but find it takes a bit of flavour out, course and finer ones in middle are better for all round flavour, find the last one is too fine and is a real effort to push though using aero press! I got the metal filters from amazon corretto brand ! Jamie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek (May 16, 2019)

I use the E&B Lab permanent Aeropress filter (the D63UF3.5) and I'm very happy with it. ?


----------

